# funeral and uniform question...



## CallOfDuty (23 Jul 2006)

Hey there guys......I've done a search on funerals and wearing your dress uniform already, but I was curious about some opinions.  My grandmother died this weekend, and her funeral is monday morning.  I know that I am "allowed" to wear my No. 1's if I wanted to ( Cox'n of CFNES told us all we could wear our uniform anytime we wanted to, as long as we looked good and it was clean and pressed.)  
  But what do you guys think?  Should I wear it?  Should I just wear a civillian suit?  , I'm just wondering from some experienced members, if its in good taste to do so or not.
  Cheers guys
Steve


----------



## DELTADOG13 (23 Jul 2006)

There is nothing wrong or in bad taste about wearing your uniform to a funeral. When my Grandmother died I wore my uniform at her funeral out of respect for her war time service. As long as you wear it properly I see no problem. Plus you asked your Chain of command. My condlences. Stay strong.

Greg


----------



## the 48th regulator (23 Jul 2006)

The funeral is about your grandmother.  

Wear what she would be most proud of you wearing.

dileas

tess


----------



## CallOfDuty (23 Jul 2006)

Thanks guys.  She was really proud of me joining the service.  I think I will wear my uniform.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Franko (23 Jul 2006)

If you do....wear ribbons if you have any gongs.

We had a guy a few weeks ago who wanted to do the same and he was directed by higher to wear ribbons. I don't know where the directive is though.

Sorry for your loss.

Regards


----------



## CallOfDuty (23 Jul 2006)

Unfortunately I dont have any ribbons.  Whats a gong?
Thanks
Steve


----------



## Big Foot (23 Jul 2006)

A gong is a medal.


----------



## the 48th regulator (23 Jul 2006)

wear your medals,

You will be ok.

Tell me anyone that would bust your chops for that.  Medals can be worn for times of rememberance...and that is the one...you earned them.


dileas

tess


----------



## Bzzliteyr (23 Jul 2006)

Yes, sometimes we forget that we have so many nicknames and acronyms that we take it for granted we all know them.

I wore my CFs to my grandmothers funeral.. I knew she'd be proud.  I was lucky because it was summer and we still had the nice and cool tan CFs...

My condolences.


----------



## CallOfDuty (23 Jul 2006)

Thanks for the condolences guys.  I have just one more question for yous.  I was asked to be a pallbearer and one thing that entered my mind was, how, if I am inside the church with hat off, do I make the transition to carrying the casket outside, and still being hatless to making sure my headdress is on?  I dont mean to ask silly questions, its just that I want to do this in a proper way.

  Thanks alot guys
Steve


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jul 2006)

I am sure you must have watched the return of some of our soldier's caskets on the news......You will notice that the pallbearers do not wear headdress.


----------



## Mirage (12 Oct 2006)

I hate to drag an old post to the top of the page but my grandfather's funeral is this Saturday and my Aunt who is reg force will be wearing her uniform and since I'm in the reserves she asked if I could wear mine as well.  My grandfather served in both the air force and army during the war and was very proud of both my aunts and my service.

As I understand it, as long as I get my CO's permission I can wear my uniform to a civilian event, but is there any special protocol that I need to follow? (unless the regulations are different for reservists about wearing uniforms to funerals).

I've tried using search and checking the DND site for regulations but I haven't found the information I'm looking for.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Oct 2006)

I would say that you pretty well have it.


----------



## CallOfDuty (13 Oct 2006)

We were actually told by our Cox'n, to wear our No.1's whenever we wanted and wherever we wanted.  The only deal is, is that it has to look sharp, and you must maintain a military bearing at all times.  He said wear it to the mall if you want...I don't give a %&^%.....just be damn sure you look good and are military about it.
  Cheers
Steve


----------

